

How do you find team members for your projects? [RESULTS] - asax

Hi everyone,<p>As promised,  I wanted to share the results of the survey that I posted a couple of days earlier.<p>In total, we collected a 142 responses, with some very interesting and helpful feedback!<p>To see the complete rundown of the answers, go here: http://infogr.am/CoCreately-Survey/ (Conclusion and summary at the bottom).<p>Also, if you want to find out how we're planning on solving these dreadful challenges in finding suitable team members, you can sign up to be notified when we launch at http://cocreately.com (we might even ask you if you want to beta test the thing!).<p>We are planning on doing another survey soon, to gather some insight on how we can best engage people who are looking for projects to work on that are not their own. We would love to hear your thoughts on the matter!<p>Love,
Martin @ CoCreately
======
ayers
Clickable link: <http://infogr.am/CoCreately-Survey/>

~~~
asax
Thanks!

